# [IWAGUMI] My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125 (THE END)



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2011)

Hi guys, so finally my Never Ending Journal came to an end and I am now going to try something different, I have decided to have a go at an Iwagumi, if it fails I can always plant a load of stems haha


*Tank:* Rio 125L, 81wx36dx50h cm

*Filtration:* JBL CrystalProfi e1500 which is rated at 1500lph, Koralia 1 rated 1500lph Powerhead (also have another Koralia 1 and a Koralia Nano that I can use if needed).

*Lighting:* Can use from 2 to 6 x24w T5 (2x6500k, 2x8000k, 2xPlantGrow), going to use 4x24w to start with, on for 7 hours per day.

*CO2:* Pressurised CO2 system, using a 5kg bottle, using a solenoid valve to shut off when not needed, it comes on 3 hours before lights on and goes off 2 hours before lights out. Using an UP Atomizer for diffusion, also have an Aquamedic 1000 reactor but decided not to use it this time.

*Plant Substrate:* 18l of ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia (From Aquajardin)

*Hardscape:* 15Kg of Dragon Stone (from Aquatic Design Centre)

*Plants:* 4 pots of Staurogyne repens and 6 pots of Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba", all Tropica from ADC.

*Fertilisation:* Going to try out Tobis Mikro and Makro Special Ferts. Then will decide if I am going to get some more or make my own using dry salts. Have an Aquamedic SP3000 Auto Dosing pump which not going to use at the moment, might do if I starting making my own all in one solution.

*Maintenance:* 50% daily water change for the first two weeks, then twice a week for another two weeks, and from then onwards once a week (that's the plan anyway).

Equipment shot:







Hardscape:





From the above shot replaced the most right rock with something with more texture and little bigger, might have not been the best idea but I preferred it over the rock on the photo. Forgot to take a shot before I started filling it for planting.

While planting it last night:






Left:





Right:





Top Left:





Top Right:





Taken straight after filling it up and starting the filter:





This morning it had cleared nicely:










Trying to decide which plant to go for the background, not decided yet, maybe Cyperus Helferi, Vivipara or another green plant, maybe a crypt or a stem, also thought about Blyxa.

Thanks for looking

Comments and critiques always welcomed.

Cheers
Paulo


----------



## Angus (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

looks wicked paulo, cant say more than that.    

Regards, Gus.


----------



## Tom (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Very nice layout and plant choices  Bet that HC took a bit of patience!! I'd try Crypts at the back personally (Maybe wendtii), and then some parva dotted between the Staurogyne and HC. 

I'm not sure if you've got enough ferts in your cabinet though :/ LOL

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Awesome Paulo, well done indeed.


----------



## Garuf (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Perfick.


----------



## mlgt (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

About time you released the pics Paulo. Looking awesome and I bet it looks even better in the flesh. I will avoid coming over until the tank grows in.


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

What can I say Paulo - looks terrific     Crypt Parva is a great shout Tom - my favourite crypt   Then I'd go for blyxa behind.

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Not bad for a first Iwagumi!    

Love it mate.  Well done.


----------



## Nelson (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

thats brilliant Paulo   .
how about Potamogeton octandrus for the background.


----------



## Celestial (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

It looks fantastic, looking forward to see if this evolves too!


----------



## John Starkey (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi paulo,thats a great looking start,i really like the dragon stone and the layout you have chosen,i would go for blyxa at the back personally,will follow this one ,

john.


----------



## B7fec (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi Paulo,
The tanks looking great! I'd go for Blyxa or if you wanted some colour and extra height what about Blyxa aubertii, I have this in my scape and love it! Whatever you decide the scapes going to be a stunner!


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys  appreciate the feedback and thanks for the background plant suggestions  just have to see what I can get my hands on and then try it, the Blyxa is good but a pain to trim etc... might have a look at the Potamogeton  again, shame none survived from my last tank.


----------



## samkiller42 (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Tank looks great fella. Can't wait to see how it develops.

Sam


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

great change there LD!! I love it when people do this as it so adverse from your last scape. Thumbs up!

Hows about just some simple crypts at the back (just a couple)


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, yes it was a great change indeed, something that I was not planning at all and then after the heater problems with my tank and turning it to crap decided to start fresh. Its been an interesting challenge so far, now the even bigger challenge is to grow the HC algae free, will see what happens.

Just purchased some Blyxa and Crypt Parva tonight so will see how that goes when I get it


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Great start and nice plant list.   
Wanted to vote for blyxa but then saw your last post.
I am sure this one will look brilliant in few weeks...


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Lovely work Paulo, cracking stuff!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks guys  I hope it looks better in a few weeks haha


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Day 1:





Day 4:





Only one 70-75% water change so far, doing another tonight! So far so good


----------



## twg (8 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

The composition is first class, can't wait to see this one blossom!


----------



## Mrmikey (9 Mar 2011)

*My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Bet youre happy with that! Really Very nice, love the rocks , compostion is spot on and the plants compliment it so well... Good luck with the grow out


----------



## greenjar (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

I love it too  The color and composition of the rock is awesome, for me it has a kind of gothic eerie look about it. Will you add livestock?

and, please keep the picture udates coming

Jason.


----------



## Dan Walter (9 Mar 2011)

*My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Many thanks guys  I hope it looks better in a few weeks haha



It looks better after 4 days! 
Flow must be great with 2 powerheads and the spray bar all facing the front. 
Perhaps a black background to blend the equipment slightly? 
Great scaping skills Paulo!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Many thanks everyone for the nice words 



			
				greenjar said:
			
		

> Will you add livestock?.


Eventually yes, this is a complete new setup with Amazonia which leeches a lot of ammonia, so I am going to give it 3-4 weeks before I even think about adding fish, what not even sure yet.



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Flow must be great with 2 powerheads and the spray bar all facing the front.
> Perhaps a black background to blend the equipment slightly?


There was an issue with flow on the right hand side so I added another Koralia 1 there, so in total inc filter there is 4500lph turnover so around 35X.
I am thinking of a background at the moment, not sure if I will go with a black one or one imitating a blue sky, similar to what Mark Evans uses.

Many thanks once again  I remember that the Green Aqua Iwagumi had an algae outbreak on day 10, so after two weeks I will see how this is going


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

good growth LD!

I have also been looking at backgrounds, so nipped into Staples the other day and they have a large carde section, they have the same colour Mark uses, they have some really good colours in there. I ended up with black lol.


----------



## Tom (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Great growth so far, I wish my Mini M would be that quick at the moment! What are you dosing, German ferts-wise?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> good growth LD!
> I have also been looking at backgrounds, so nipped into Staples the other day and they have a large carde section, they have the same colour Mark uses, they have some really good colours in there. I ended up with black lol.


Thanks, I will have to pop int to Staples and have a look 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Great growth so far, I wish my Mini M would be that quick at the moment! What are you dosing, German ferts-wise?


Hi Tom, I am dosing 10 pumps of each per day, I don't think they are 1ml dosages. I am keeping the CO2 high, both drop checkers are always yellowish, and lots of flow, the flow actually keeps the HC glued to the substrate and its already spreading nicely after 4 days.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking Good Palo.  Nice piccies too.   Barely recognisable as the same tank as before. lol.  The magic of aquascaping 

I can't give critical comment on the hardscape because that ain't my forte however I would say this is about the first journal I've seen without any comments from the 'rock police' so it must be good 

Regards
AC


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Andy, photos are just taken with a TZ7 equivalent (I have the US model) could not be bothered to get the DSLR out. I know what you mean about the difference, was so used to one thing for so many years, now this is a complete change for me too haha 

This was my first attempt:





The rock work didn't look right to be honest, looked too symmetrical, then read the ADA Iwagumi tutorial online and changed it completely, which I think works much better now.


----------



## Tom (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

I actually like that ^ sorry! It breaks up the "line" by having the rock at the front. Maybe if it was even more forward, and slightly to the right....!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I actually like that ^ sorry! It breaks up the "line" by having the rock at the front. Maybe if it was even more forward, and slightly to the right....!


Problem is that front rock would disappear very quickly once plants grew in and then you would only notice the 4 large rocks, then it would look symmetrical


----------



## Aeropars (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Nice Paulo. What bps are you running here? I am running the same co2 setup pretty much and can't seem to get my drop checkers lime green. I've only just started using the up atomizer so I'm not sure how is should work. It's kicking out lots of bubbles but I'm nearly running a constant stream of bubbles. Do you have the same?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

I don't have a bubble counter so I would not know the bps, I just increased it gradually until the drop checker was yellowish  since I have no fauna in the tank I can just keep on upping it, will have to reduce when I had fauna to the tank.


----------



## Aeropars (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Is your mist quite noticable?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> Is your mist quite noticable?


Yes it is, I have just purchased an Eheim 1260 pump, reason I was after the new filter intake and spraybar, I am going to use the pump with the Aquamedic 1000 reactor for CO2 and also for an in-line heater when I get around to purchase that, that way I have nothing in-line on the filter, I will have an additional filter intake on the opposite side of the filter and an extra spraybar but that will eliminate the need to have any koralias in the tank.


----------



## Aeropars (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Hmmm. I cant work mine out. The BPS is nealy off the scale but my drop checkers are still a rak green. I wonder if I have put too much reagent in them. The fish seem fine too and I'm not getting any pearling since moving to the UP atomizer.
Do you think I'm not putting enough CO2 through it?


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> Do you think I'm not putting enough CO2 through it?


It's a possibility, but first I would make the solution in the drop checker once again to make sure its done properly, and after a day if its still the same, just increase the CO2 slightly and monitor for signs of stress in the fish, but if the plants are doing fine just leave as is, you don't need pearling for healthy plants.


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I cant work mine out. The BPS is nealy off the scale but my drop checkers are still a rak green. I wonder if I have put too much reagent in them. The fish seem fine too and I'm not getting any pearling since moving to the UP atomizer.
> Do you think I'm not putting enough CO2 through it?



I was reading on another thread on here (3rd post in) about carbonic acid and Clive pointed out that KH can effect the effectiveness of 4dkH water + Bromothymol reagent. Do you know the KH levels of your water.

Like LD says tho, try redoing the solution and possibly reposition the DChecker. See if it changes somewhere else, could be flow problems?

PS. Loving your work LD!


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> PS. Loving your work LD!


Thanks Bob


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Day 7:

Added some Cyperus Helferi to the back, I am not 100% sure about this plant yet and if I am going to leave it in the tank, I like how it sways in the flow so might stay, will see. Also added some Blyxa Japonica and some Crypt Parva, very small portions so hardly noticeable at the moment. (Thanks to B7fec for the plants)

















Thanks for looking


----------



## Bobtastic (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

I like it LD, good work!


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I like it LD, good work!


Thanks Bob


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

This looks great Paulo. Impressive for a first iwagumi


----------



## Piece-of-fish (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Yes yes, leave helferi there. Looks very nice and 1 week growth is very noticeable too.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, the HC is growing very nicely which is a first! specially since I upped the light to 6x24w on day 4 lol 
No signs of algae yet, so far I have done 2 water changes doing the 3rd tonight closer to when the lights go off.


----------



## Celestial (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

It looks spectacular!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Celestial said:
			
		

> It looks spectacular!


Thanks Brendan, not there yet, but so far I am happy with the progress, actually surprised the HC is doing so well, and it looks so green and healthy that is hard to believe also, since planting it had no melt at all.


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

You'll be onto the next scape in a weeks time!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> You'll be onto the next scape in a weeks time!


Haha one more week and I think the carpet will have filled in!! The trick is how long to keep this going? I am not one of tearing down a scape, need to work out how I can evolve this into another scape eventually with that is even possible. But I do want to keep as an Iwagumi for a few months at least.


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Stem background, that's endless varients there. Staurgyne for moss there's loads. It's a beauty of a scape but I can't help noticing the water column appears green?


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Stem background, that's endless varients there. Staurgyne for moss there's loads. It's a beauty of a scape but I can't help noticing the water column appears green?


There is still a lot of dust from the rock and soil in there, its been clearing at every water change, need to up the water changes to daily to get rid of that. The stems are a good idea, need to practice how to trim them so this might work out in the long run.


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

You sure the 1.21 gigawatts you have running  aren't giving you green water?


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> You sure the 1.21 gigawatts you have running  aren't giving you green water?


Positive, only upped to 6 after day 4 and was like that straight after I filled the tank.


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

I wonder what your PAR ratings are, there might be something to this high light thing you know...


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I wonder what your PAR ratings are, there might be something to this high light thing you know...


No idea about PAR, the plan is to reduce it soon anyway, once the HC compacts a little more. I did wonder that, but it was like that from the time I filled it up, was much darker before and now its clearing away.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy mate.  Just change the plants... 

Looking very nice, by the way!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Easy mate.  Just change the plants...
> Looking very nice, by the way!


Haha long way to go yet  
Thanks George


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Day 14:

Not a lot has changed, just letting the HC grow, I am going to leave it for another week then I am going to trim it to make it look more even. So far can't complain as its growing nicely. I am going to get rid of the C Helferi, if anyone wants it PM me.


























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

thats really coming on now...the stone looks excellent.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Very nice contrast, always a fan of dragon stone.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys, the problems I had with the CO2 last week triggered an outbreak of diatoms in the rocks, I have reduced the light since then and been doing regular water changes and spot treating it, will see if it works!
The plan is to introduce the clean up crew next week, some amanos and ottos to keep it in check.


----------



## Bartash (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

the contrast between the rock and plants looks fantastic, beautiful.

Carl


----------



## Tom (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Are you sure the diatoms aren't part of the natural cycle of the tank? Mine started around this time, and then quickly disappeared as the filter matured.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Bartash said:
			
		

> the contrast between the rock and plants looks fantastic, beautiful.
> Carl


Many thanks Carl



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Are you sure the diatoms aren't part of the natural cycle of the tank? Mine started around this time, and then quickly disappeared as the filter matured.


Possibly, the filter was already mature when I started the tank as I kept it running on temp acrylic tank, I am just upping maintenance a little and the quicker it goes the better


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Quick update, gave the Staurogyne a good trim and planted the cuttings to make it more compact, also planted it a little more around the rocks including at the back. The HC is still growing nicely, spot dosed the rocks yesterday with H2O2 and the diatrom are less than half now, which is good for 24 hours  The lighting is down to 4x24w.

Also with my hand pressed the HC to the substrate as it had parts growing upwards, that might encourage it to spread if not I will trim it on Monday.

Day 17:











Thanks for looking!


----------



## JenCliBee (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Looking really nice paulo, keep up the good work


----------



## Nelson (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

great growth there Paulo   .its taking shape so quick.
what are you going to replace the C Helferi with ?.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				JenCliBee said:
			
		

> Looking really nice paulo, keep up the good work


Thanks Jen 



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> great growth there Paulo   .its taking shape so quick.
> what are you going to replace the C Helferi with ?.


Yeah growing way too fast, was not really expecting the HC to grow let alone at this pace!! Have reduced the light now and will reduce the photo period soon too. Lets hope no algae outbreaks.
Not sure yet, I have considered Eleocharis Vivipara or Juncus Repens, or just leave as it is and let the Staurogyne grow tall at the back.


----------



## Tom (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

I reckon some vivipara would work nicely, and maybe some parvula to merge the HC with the mid and background


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I reckon some vivipara would work nicely, and maybe some parvula to merge the HC with the mid and background


The issue I have with the Vivipara is the amount of flow I have at the back, I might not go for any tall plants, I did think about the parvula but the problem also is controlling the runners from going everywhere haha 
But there are a lot of possibilities there.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Dude, that is some outrageous growth, no problems with HC anymore, you're the master!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Dude, that is some outrageous growth, no problems with HC anymore, you're the master!


Yeah can't complain about HC no more that's for sure lol so much for the theory that London water is no good for it, might be due more to the ADA substrate  and the ferts from Tobi also!!! next test will have to be to get rid of the ADA stuff, put the gravel back and test! lol (maybe not)


----------



## Tom (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry about runners, let it grow wild!


----------



## a1Matt (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

What about the original plan of Blyxa?


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> What about the original plan of Blyxa?


Its still there at the back, need to wait and see when it grows in  the others are just alternatives at the moment if I don't like the blyxa, might need a bit more blyxa to get there quicker though.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Looks great. Very fast growing   You will be to the next scape in now time   
I am missing some different shades of green a bit, mb something dark green?


----------



## Puszek (27 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Do you want to sell some of the  HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES ?


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Looks great. Very fast growing   You will be to the next scape in now time
> I am missing some different shades of green a bit, mb something dark green?


Too fast really, I have purchased a couple of pots of Hygrophila Corymbosa "Compact" to mix with the Staurogyne Repens, to give it a little more texture. Will see how that works out. And now got some Vivipara at Vivarium to replace the Cyperus Helferi.



			
				Puszek said:
			
		

> Do you want to sell some of the  HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES ?


Need to grow it first and its not a plant you can really sell easy as you need to trim it and most will be too small to plant unless you rip up some of the carpet, HC is easily available from most stores.


----------



## Puszek (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

I checked for it all my local aquarium shops but non of them got it . Buying from online shop is risque because you don't know what you will get ,that's why I prefer to buy from a private person's tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Just a quick update, added some Hygrophila Corymbosa "Compact" in between the Staurogyne Repens, since I was away over the weekend and forgot to get the missus to dose the tank, the Staurogyne and some of the HC melted a little bit, I gave it a quick hair cut today to encourage new growth, the new wave scissors purchased at Vivarium are awesome, the carpet is almost complete, just needs to compact a little more.

Photos:
















Thanks for looking, as always critiques and comments welcomed


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Excellent trimming mate, now you can prepare your basket for ye picnic 

Please, please, pretty please remove equipments next time yo do the photo


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Excellent trimming mate, now you can prepare your basket for ye picnic
> Please, please, pretty please remove equipments next time yo do the photo


Cheers  will do next time, also need to get that black background, just been lazy of late!!


----------



## John Starkey (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Hi Paulo,it looks very nice indeed,i used the compact in my 5 footer,only problem was,it didn,t stay very compact,it grew quite tall actually,hope it stays low for you as i feel if it grows tall it wont suit your scape,

john


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo,it looks very nice indeed,i used the compact in my 5 footer,only problem was,it didn,t stay very compact,it grew quite tall actually,hope it stays low for you as i feel if it grows tall it wont suit your scape,
> john


Thanks John, I will see how it does, if grows tall I will move it behind the rocks, and keep trimming it  

Any suggestion for a stem for the back? I have blyxa there but grows very slow, need something that grows much faster.


----------



## mlgt (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Its all grown in nicely. Look forward seeing this scape with some lovely sakura shrimp


----------



## John Starkey (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want a red plant i would try ludwigia repens rubin,or rotala green if you want a green stem,

john


----------



## Piece-of-fish (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Scape done, time to move on   ...

Ok some critics. That main stone keeps catching my eye looking a bit unstable especially the bottom part. Wish it'd be slightly thicker on the bottom. That probablly will improve when staurogyne grows taller. 
I am also still missing some wild aspect to scape. Dont really know how to explain. Looks a bit to tidy. Again blyxa and stems will defo improve it.

But really nice scape and incredible growth speed.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Scape done, time to move on   ...
> Ok some critics. That main stone keeps catching my eye looking a bit unstable especially the bottom part. Wish it'd be slightly thicker on the bottom. That probablly will improve when staurogyne grows taller.
> I am also still missing some wild aspect to scape. Dont really know how to explain. Looks a bit to tidy. Again blyxa and stems will defo improve it.
> But really nice scape and incredible growth speed.


Thanks Ed, I know what you mean about the main stone, the staurogyne should take care of that, just trimmed it and it decided to melt a little, its now picking up again  The Blyxa is growing at the back, only 4 stems and just coming through now. The carpet it starting to take shape nicely and should have a second trim next weekend 

Added a black background, there are some ottos in the tank too:
















Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

stunning!

I must trim my Hc, that looks perfect mate.


----------



## Garuf (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Well done, you're going to be tomorrows get inspired. Breath taking work big P!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks guys  its tanking shape now, but like Ed says needs something more! Went to ADC on Sat after I finished work as its close by and they didn't have any stems that really suited the tank so have to wait for the Blyxa to grow and see.


----------



## Laurens (5 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Wow, that's a great looking Iwagumi. I love your HC and your Staurogyne. Very natural looking tank!


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Should have done this originally to the photos:











Something to remember for next time 

Edit: On screen at work did not see the bad editing I did of the photos, so I have now updated them!


----------



## mlgt (6 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

I saw this tank in the flesh again last night and I have to say it looks so much more vibrant than it shows in photos.

Hats off to Paulo who has managed to pull off this scape with "ease". His laid back attitude and warm laughter showed he is immensly proud of this scape. 

Even though he reckons it is a little symetrical


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Thanks Rik, in the end it was much easier than I was anticipating, and was aiming for daily water changes for the first two weeks, but only managed 5 water changes since I started it 4 weeks ago, and only one very little trim, my new technique about HC growing has really worked a treat, when you plant it sparse at the start and the HC tends to start growing upwards and the roots float in the water, so I pressed it gently down with my hand so that the root compact to the substrate, after a couple of days they attach and start creeping along, so no need to trim it to encourage growth  did this 3 times during the first two weeks and the carpet filled in nicely  result!!


----------



## alzak (6 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*

Great tank!

I'm close to rescape mine with same plants how about Your dosing regime can You share some more information with us ?? 

I bought all salts needed for Toby ferts now just have to buy ADA substrate and plants


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				alzak said:
			
		

> how about Your dosing regime can You share some more information with us ??


I have been playing with the ferts a little in this tank, I have been dosing Tobis ferts, both his macro and micro solutions, I dose this 10 pumps per day, which is around 10ml, every other day I also dose 8-10ml of Tropica Plant Nutrition + and on top of this I have been also dosing 10ml of EasyCarbo every other day. Once or twice a week I add a teaspoon of PO4 as well. Hope that helps. CO2 was yellow on the drop checker for the first three weeks, I have now reduced it slightly due to putting some fish in the tank, I have increased the light back to 6x24w for the past week since returning from Vivarium, low light is just boring! lol


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2011)

*Re: My First Iwagumi - Juwel Rio 125*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> low light is just boring! lol



Thats fighting talk!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Apr 2011)

Mmmm. Now there is the talent 
Amazing all i can say. Me want to see this in full glory


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Apr 2011)

After seeing it on Sunday i can officially confirm this is a masterpiece   
Well done. Fish are beauty.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Apr 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> After seeing it on Sunday i can officially confirm this is a masterpiece
> Well done. Fish are beauty.


Thanks Ed, just to confirm the fish are Forktail Rainbow (Pseudomugil furcatus), went to ADC on Friday after work with the missus and after looking around for a while the missus spotted these and fancied them, they were not cheap but I really liked them and since she insisted I get them, why not!! I am away for a few days so will try and get some photos soon.

they are like these guys:






Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Apr 2011)

Quick update, was away most of last week, so tank went one and a half weeks without a water change, dosing wasn't up to scratch either during that time, the HC didn't suffer, just grew slower which is not bad considering, the rocks did get some algae. Performed a water change yesterday and everything is looking good so far.

Added some Hygrophila pinnatifida, Juncens Repens and Ludwigia Palustris "Red" at the back of the rocks, although the Ludwigia is not red at all so far! lol

Also some fish have gone in, I have added 12 Forktail Rainbows and also some cherries.

Some photos taken last night (not the best, need to get the DSLR out more):











From the side:





HC pearling away:





Thanks for looking


----------



## Tom (18 Apr 2011)

Pretty special, that!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Apr 2011)

This one will turn out to be a real beauty! Really nice one! I envy you for Juncus Repens


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Apr 2011)

One of the best Iwagumis i have seen in ages. Love the stock choice as well.


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Apr 2011)

looking good Paulo, one of the healthiest looking tanks ive seen in a long while


----------



## spyder (19 Apr 2011)

Looking very nice. Spotless.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Apr 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> One of the best Iwagumis i have seen in ages. Love the stock choice as well.



Agreed. the fish are amazing but expensive. Do a macro shot of them, they should have colored up by now.


.


----------



## Nelson (20 Apr 2011)

fantastic looking tank and great fish choice.
Pseudomugil gertrudae would also look good in there   .


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Apr 2011)

Many thanks everyone   the tank as taken much less maintenance that I was first going to do, but its coming along nicely, just some algae on the rocks but that is no big issue for now.



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> Pseudomugil gertrudae would also look good in there   .


I have thought about getting another 12 of the same or a different small rainbow species, I have not seen the Pseudomugil gertrudae on sale but I have seen another small rainbow species on sale, similar to the forktails just red.

The plan is to add some amano shrimp in there this week, maybe 5-6 and then add some more fish.


----------



## Gill (20 Apr 2011)

Finally able to View the pix on the growth of this scape. And must day that it was worth the wait. Stunning scape and the dragon stone is emense. 
The rainbows really suit the overall scape and the red ones will make a nice addition.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2011)

That's one pristine Iwagumi!  Great plant growth and health.

It will be interesting to see how the background plants change the clinical look once they've grown in.

Super photos too, especially for a compact.  Might try some out myself to save time.

Great work mate!


----------



## John Starkey (23 Apr 2011)

Stunning Paulo,that HC carpet is one of the best on here,it will be interesting to how the new plants change the overall look of the scape,

john.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 May 2011)

Thanks guys, what I disaster week I had lol first was too busy and didn't pay much attention to the tank.

I did add a week ago another 13 rainbows, this time the Pseudomugil gertrudae  also moved the pigmy corries in there, they are much happier than in the nano.

Couple of days ago noticed my HC was melting away, then noticed the CO2 was on the low side (might be the inline atomizer that needs a clean), also the 4x24w lumminaire stopped working. So have been increasing the CO2 over the last couple of days and also had to open up the lumminaire and try and fix it, managed to get two of the tubes working, but the other two no luck, looks like the ballast is gone (placed an order for a new one), also the problem were the switches on the side, they were causing a short and taking down the tubes, at one stage took down the entire house sockets that's when the second ballast stopped working completely, so I have now ripped the switches from the lumminaire, will replace them when I find something suitable, since I am using the timers there is no need for them.

So now running 4x24w T5 rather than the 6 I was using before, the HC was pearling last night so thats a result, hopefully it will recover.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2011)

Quick update, I have now managed to fix the lumminaire: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=15949

The HC recovered a little in a few days with the lumminaire repaired and I have now also started using EI ferts again.

How the tank looks now:





quick video:


Thanks for looking


----------



## Westyggx (17 May 2011)

So so jelous, look at that lush green carpet  looks amazing mate.


----------



## Gill (17 May 2011)

Oh My Word, that is some pearling. 
Stunning as always, did you get the Standard Gertudes or the reds you saw.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> So so jelous, look at that lush green carpet  looks amazing mate.


Thanks  it as seen better days, road to recovery, I hope! lol




			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Oh My Word, that is some pearling.
> Stunning as always, did you get the Standard Gertudes or the reds you saw.


Cheers, just the standard ones in the end. Pearling to that extent only with the 6x24w on and off course all filters/pumps off for at least 15 minutes, close to the end of the photo period.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jun 2011)

Just a quick update, I am now using the EI fert regime as the ferts from Tobi run out, tank has suffered a little due to some neglect, the HC seems to be hanging on even with the lack of ferts and water changes, busy at work and a mini break over the bank holiday as not helped, water change last night and some trimming, here how it looks now:





















Fish are at the surface as I had just fed them before the photos.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Jun 2011)

doesn't look bad to me! 

It's looking very green and healthy, thumbs up LD.


----------



## Joecoral (5 Jun 2011)

Look's great, that's some pretty mental pearling you've got going on! Love it


----------



## nayr88 (5 Jun 2011)

Looks so good mate, congrates


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jun 2011)

Thanks guys, just not happy with the colour the rocks turned into, other than that I am pretty happy how its going so far with a few mishaps along the way due to me being lazy lol


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

Just a quick update, was not happy with the colour of the rocks, so turned up the lighting a little to get some algae in there lol now there is too much on it so turned the light down to 4x24w and only for 6 hours, plants still growing nice and healthy, a couple of shots that I took last night after a water change with only 2x24w at the back.

Gave the Staurogyne a good trim and planted it more compact, need a couple of weeks to recover now, have removed the Ludwiga and have now planted at the back just Juncus Repens and Blyxa.










Thanks for looking


----------



## Bobtastic (28 Jun 2011)

Wow! It looks amazing LD! Is it mainly Blxya at the back? It's going mental!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Wow! It looks amazing LD! Is it mainly Blxya at the back? It's going mental!


Thanks Bob, yep mainly Blyxa, once it gets a hold its a weed!! Now just need to fill the right side where I took out the Ludwiga. Soon enough I will have to give it away too! lol


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 Jun 2011)

Looking very nice and very beautiful in person, very vibrant colours. Its just that straight staurogyne line in the front. Killing me  
Wonderful fish...


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Looking very nice and very beautiful in person, very vibrant colours.


Thanks Ed 



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Its just that straight staurogyne line in the front. Killing me


I am working on that, now that its very low after the trim its even more noticeable, I will do something about it when it grows in a little more 



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Wonderful fish...


Love the little rainbows!! Might get some more on Thursday


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 Jun 2011)

Imho you need to get something dark green in there. Hehe...


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Imho you need to get something dark green in there. Hehe...


Haven't found anything suitable yet! Might try some mosses in the last resort!


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Jun 2011)

Wow this looks super healthy my friend!  That bushy blyxa is awesome, and the HC look very good on the front too. Looking forward to see what Juncus will add to the overall picture. Lovely tank!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Wow this looks super healthy my friend!  That bushy blyxa is awesome, and the HC look very good on the front too. Looking forward to see what Juncus will add to the overall picture. Lovely tank!


Thanks Viktor, I am trying to compete with your HC but I have no chance haha its getting there but slowly, but then again I have never been in any rush with my tanks  
The transition from Tobis ferts to IE nearly killed my HC, but it as now recovered nicely, just have to keep on top of the water changes, I have been way too lazy, hence the more algae that I would like now on the rocks!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

Some more shots with all 6x24w T5 on!













thanks for looking


----------



## flyingfish (28 Jun 2011)

Love it!

Whats your dosing of NPK and Iron like? I need to up the "greenness" of my plants and your's shows the results i'm looking for.

Flyingfish


----------



## fandango (28 Jun 2011)

Very lush and healthy growth. I like the minimalistic look of the tank.
regards,
fandango


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

flyingfish said:
			
		

> Love it!
> Whats your dosing of NPK and Iron like? I need to up the "greenness" of my plants and your's shows the results i'm looking for.
> Flyingfish


Many thanks, I am use JamesC all in one guide and dose 20ml per day on my 125l tank. Also I keep the CO2 very high, just under what the fish can tolerate.



			
				fandango said:
			
		

> Very lush and healthy growth. I like the minimalistic look of the tank.
> regards,
> fandango


Many thanks, exactly what I was trying to achieve this time, nice and simple, think so far its working.


----------



## twg (28 Jun 2011)

This scape has really developed quite beautifully    

The stones have a lovely aged quality to them now too.


----------



## Bobtastic (28 Jun 2011)

I'm sure I posted on u're recent update... Where did it go?!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

twg said:
			
		

> This scape has really developed quite beautifully
> 
> The stones have a lovely aged quality to them now too.


many thanks 




			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I'm sure I posted on u're recent update... Where did it go?!


Page back Bob


----------



## Bobtastic (28 Jun 2011)

Yikes! Double picture postings! U're spoiling us (and confusing me!) LD!


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2011)

So after a couple of weeks holiday this tank suffered a little, mainly the HC which I now have to see if I can save it, it started melting away, maybe due to the lack of ferts and lower light levels.

Photos after a water change this morning:


















Thanks for looking


----------



## spyder (4 Nov 2011)

Is this one still running or torn down for a rescape?


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2011)

It is still running, but the HC carpet is gone I am afraid due to lack of time to maintain the tank as I would like, I will take a couple of photos tomorrow after a water change


----------



## spyder (5 Nov 2011)

Cheers. I enjoyed following this tank. Shame about the HC.

Any plans on a rescape yet?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Nov 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> Cheers. I enjoyed following this tank. Shame about the HC.
> Any plans on a rescape yet?


I might try HC again when I have more time to dedicate to the thank, there are no plans for a rescape at the moment.


----------



## MrLarner (24 Nov 2011)

Whats the name of the plant in between the HC and the rocks?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Nov 2011)

MrLarner said:
			
		

> Whats the name of the plant in between the HC and the rocks?


Its Staurogyne repens


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Nov 2011)

Saw this tank last weekend, it's looking really good with a Staurogyne carpet. The blyxa has had a massive trim as well. I must admit I was a little distracted playing with the dogs though


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Nov 2011)

Thanks Lisa, a quick snap with the compact, how things looks at present:











Nothing like its former self, just keeping it going for now, the usual it will evolve into something else lol


----------



## spyder (29 Nov 2011)

The Staurogyne looks nice and lush but what happened to the blyxa?


----------



## Arana (29 Nov 2011)

Superb mate! and that Staurogyne looks awesome!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Nov 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> The Staurogyne looks nice and lush but what happened to the blyxa?


Have to replant it, was getting to tall, will take a few weeks to recover now 



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Superb mate! and that Staurogyne looks awesome!


Thanks Mark


----------



## schraptor (30 Nov 2011)

Paulo,

Your tank is looking really good, plants look very healthy. Do you see from time to time that old leafs of your Staurogyne are not so healthy as new ones and are being covered by green spot algae? I don't have any signs of deficiencies on my new leafs or other species, no algae on anything else (ok, maybe apart from some anubias), yet old leafs seem to suffer a bit. With my previous scape it was similar, but then the whole plant was overtaken by green spot algae, so I cut it up to the base. After couple of weeks it recovered and I have had no problems with it again, until recent rescape. Maybe I'm too impatient and should simply let it grow, not sure 
One thing I've noticed, the more you cut it, the more dense and lower it grows, creating nice carpet.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Nov 2011)

Hi schraptor! many thanks  
Yes this plant is prone to algae on the old leaves, lots of ferts and CO2 do help and good flow, but I also get some algae on the old leaves (but I am lazy and only perform a water change every 3-4 weeks, dose when I can remember, and haven't cleaned the filter recently either, none of these help). So true the more you prune the better it looks once recovered, the only issue is it takes 3-4 weeks to recover again after a heavy prune


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2012)

Hi everyone, just a quick update, this tank as been neglected quite a lot over the last few months, I haven't done any water changes since January, since that period I possibly dosed the tank 5-6 times with TPN+, but I did leave the CO2 running and reduced the light period. This weekend I decided to give the plants a prune, the staurogyne was around 20cm high and the bottom of the plant was just the stem without any leaves, so after 2 hours of pruning and replanting, this is the result. Decided not to clean the rocks, don't mind a little algae!

















The Koralias are still in the tank but they haven't been turned on since Xmas. Just have to see when I get around to that water change! lol

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ady34 (13 May 2012)

Lovely!
Is this heated or not?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Lovely!
> Is this heated or not?
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Thanks Ady, I don't run heaters on any of my tanks, since I had a problem with one and it boiled all my plants and fish I removed them all and had no problems since. Temps in the tanks never fall under 23ºC.


----------



## Broomy (13 May 2012)

Very jealous, stunning.


----------



## Ady34 (13 May 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks Ady, I don't run heaters on any of my tanks, since I had a problem with one and it boiled all my plants and fish I removed them all and had no problems since. Temps in the tanks never fall under 23ºC.


...cool...pardon the pun!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2012)

Quick video with the compact last night, not Mark Evans quality lol



Needs a little clean of the rocks, they haven't been cleaned since January! Thanks for looking


----------



## Ady34 (22 May 2012)

Maybe not Mark Evans video quality, but certainly Marks Evans pearling quality!
I can clearly no longer blame ramshorn snails for eating my staurogyne either..... maybe it was the rummy noses.
Loving the pygmy corys Paulo.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Maybe not Mark Evans video quality, but certainly Marks Evans pearling quality!
> I can clearly no longer blame ramshorn snails for eating my staurogyne either..... maybe it was the rummy noses.
> Loving the pygmy corys Paulo.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


Thanks Ady, the Ramshorn do munch at it


----------



## spyder (25 May 2012)

Looks like a glass of lemonade.   

Looking good.


----------



## sr20det (12 Jun 2012)

Any updates on this Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jun 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Any updates on this Paulo


Not a lot has changed, just pruned the Staurogyne again this weekend, and things need time to recover again


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2012)

Some quick snaps, haven't done much with this, just the occasional trim and scarce water changes!

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jun 2012)

is that ammania sp. bonsai youve got in there Paulo?
Looks great.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> is that ammania sp. bonsai youve got in there Paulo?
> Looks great.


That's correct Ady, cheers


----------



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is it maintenance wise, does it grow tall at all, I was thinking of having it as a background plant in my nano?


----------



## awtong (29 Jun 2012)

Some beautiful crypts in that tank and they look great with the hardscape.

Andy


----------



## Pedro Rosa (29 Jun 2012)

Paulo,

What a beautiful aquarium and a nice inspiration for all of us.
I'm going to make my first iwaguni this weekend with a ADA 60P.
Already have the plants at the local store ready for delivery.
Stones are ready (i think!) after several attempts i made in sand (that i took from a beach nearby for testing the rock formation).

Looking forward for having such a good looking one like yours.

Pedro.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jun 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> How is it maintenance wise, does it grow tall at all, I was thinking of having it as a background plant in my nano?


I have had it in the tank for around 3 weeks, have not trimmed it yet, very high CO2, 6x24w T5, I am thinking about moving it to behind the rocks rather than in front of them, just waiting to see how tall it grows too.



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Some beautiful crypts in that tank and they look great with the hardscape.


Thanks Andy 



			
				pmgsr said:
			
		

> Paulo,
> What a beautiful aquarium and a nice inspiration for all of us.
> I'm going to make my first iwaguni this weekend with a ADA 60P.
> Already have the plants at the local store ready for delivery.
> ...


Hi Pedro, thanks for the feedback, looking forward to the 60P journal  if I had a local source for rock I would have done something differently, didn't really want to use dragon stone, I was looking for rounded river rocks, to create a scape similar to Filipe Oliveira setup for a fish store in Portugal, could not find any large enough! Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (29 Jun 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have Dragon Stones also. I used to love those rocks. Now, after having some 8 or 9 pieces, i don't know if i like it so much. One thing is true: they are easy to break.

Talking about this one from Filipe:





Near Lisbon i can find MANY rocks like those. Your wish is my command 

Pedro.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jun 2012)

Oi Pedro,

This one:





but rather than having the gravel at the front a carpet of HC instead  that was my original plan.


----------



## gmartins (29 Jun 2012)

Olá Paulo,

those are basalt. You can find all kinds of them here. Just plan some visit to the Azores and you can collect, red to black, wrinkled, smooth,... with pits, no pits,... rounded, angular... whatever.

abraço

GM


----------



## greenink (6 Jan 2013)

gmartins said:


> Just plan some visit to the Azores and you can collect, red to black, wrinkled, smooth,... with pits, no pits,... rounded, angular... whatever


 
Imagine the excess baggage charge though...

Love this tank. Any tips on blyxa care - planting, pruning, etc? Yours is the best I've seen.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2013)

mikeappleby said:


> Love this tank. Any tips on blyxa care - planting, pruning, etc? Yours is the best I've seen.


Thanks, the tank is still going but has changed a lot since the last photos and there is no more Blyxa in there, it grows well if you have plenty of CO2 and flow in the tank, otherwise it struggles. It grows like a stem, it keeps going up and then shoots come out of the sides, its tricky to trim usually I just up-rooted it all, cut the shoots and replanted it. If you can easily cut the shoots then you might get away without rooting it.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jan 2013)

So I have neglected my tank for months and the Gumi has turned into an over grown Jungle!!!









Thanks for looking  considering a new tank at the moment so this might be the end of the Rio!


----------



## LancsRick (27 Jan 2013)

Definitely a jungle, but what an awesome looking one .


----------



## Ady34 (27 Jan 2013)

" I won't post my photos its a mess! lol"

very nice mess


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jan 2013)

LancsRick said:


> Definitely a jungle, but what an awesome looking one .


Thanks 


Ady34 said:


> " I won't post my photos its a mess! lol"
> very nice mess


You asked for a photo so why not, kind of lost with this one, gumi is too short term for a tank for me! Need to get back into an forever changing scape lol


----------



## Ady34 (27 Jan 2013)

Maybe now this one could be the 'never ending jungle'? Lol
What tank you fancying Paulo, NA....bigger?


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Maybe now this one could be the 'never ending jungle'? Lol


Lets see if I can get this one above 75 pages! lol This will most likely be a grow tank for various species in the end!


Ady34 said:


> What tank you fancying Paulo, NA....bigger?


I was looking at an NA, 90cm maybe! Need to justify the cost though! TMC signature maybe! 60cm? would be cheaper to scape too!


----------



## sdlra (10 Feb 2013)

what you keeping the PH at as from what I understand they like a PH 0f 7.0-8.0


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

sdlra said:


> what you keeping the PH at as from what I understand they like a PH 0f 7.0-8.0


You mean Sulawesi? if so not keeping any in this tank.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Lets see if I can get this one above 75 pages! lol This will most likely be a grow tank for various species in the end!
> 
> I was looking at an NA, 90cm maybe! Need to justify the cost though! TMC signature maybe! 60cm? would be cheaper to scape too!



How much is a 90cm setup Paulo?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> How much is a 90cm setup Paulo?


Haven't had one priced up yet, dreading to ask! lol


----------



## danmullan (10 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Haven't had one priced up yet, dreading to ask! lol


 
I was asking for prices for a 90 before I decided to go planted and get a 60. I don't remember the prices being too bad.

Best thing to do would be to get a WxDxH combo that would allow for them to use the thinner glass. Reduces cost of the tank by up to £100 maybe? Get the cabinet with plain interior to keep costs down too. Shouldn't be too bad. Still cheaper than ADA 

The signature set-ups look really nice though. Decisions.


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

If you do decide to scrap this and get another tank why not sell this as is? I am sure someone would love this setup


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> If you do decide to scrap this and get another tank why not sell this as is? I am sure someone would love this setup


Thanks Danny, great to meet earlier today! Are you interested?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

danmullan said:


> The signature set-ups look really nice though. Decisions.


Being Portuguese myself I would back NA for sure  I have loved their tanks for years!


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Thanks Danny, great to meet earlier today! Are you interested?


 

I would love a tank like it and even that it self but don't have the space for another tank that size or time really to keep it in order with trimming etc but I am sure someone will be interested in it. I think it looks better like it does now than when it was a gumi   BUT..........out of interest what would you let it go for as it is now lol

Likewise, chatted a bit for a while now so good to put a face to the name.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> BUT..........out of interest what would you let it go for as it is now lol


No idea, never thought about about, I would not want much for the tank anyway, if anything at all, it has served its purpose if I let it go, light are worth a few quid but again not much they are old and I have replaced ballasts a couple of times already, filter and CO2 kit would keep for the new tank!


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

What co2 do you run and would I/someone need to run the same? Just looked at a tempting spot in the kitchen pmsl


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> What co2 do you run and would I/someone need to run the same?


I tend to go a little crazy when it comes to light and CO2 lol in the process if turning it down a little, I went back up to 6x24w recently and grew stems from substrate to surface in one week! lol just turned it back down to 4 and only 6 hours a day earlier on! If you want to check it out I am just down the Northern Line


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

Don't tempt me mate lol I ride a motorbike and am off work for the next two weeks now so have plenty of time to arrange a visit lol The Mrs brought me and got me today so I could bring the tank for Ricky but I would ride down to you so would be easy lol. Where about's are you?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Where about's are you?


Down in Stockwell


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

Any plans for Friday afternoon lol


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Any plans for Friday afternoon lol


yes working  evenings or weekends only


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

Lol, It's a pain being off work while everyone else is at work lol Could we pencil in say Saturday morning/lunch time to be confirmed closer the time?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Could we pencil in say Saturday morning/lunch time to be confirmed closer the time?


Not working weekends anymore for a while so sounds like a plan


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

Cool, in the mean time I will look into a possible space and give some thought to it lol. What co2 set up would be needed to go with it?

This is purely all out of interest I am not tempted ( must keep telling myself that lol )


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> What co2 set up would be needed to go with it?


Just the usual pressurised system with Regulator+ solenoid 
I have no intention of parting with it anytime soon either lol (also keep telling myself I don't need a new tank!)


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

cool, I think we all need an NA set up lol


----------



## sdlra (12 Feb 2013)

can u break down your water parameters please love your rainbows just a bit confused as they like a PH of between 7-8 and warmer temps so wondering forktail rainbows are getting on.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2013)

sdlra said:


> can u break down your water parameters please love your rainbows just a bit confused as they like a PH of between 7-8 and warmer temps so wondering forktail rainbows are getting on.


They are no longer in the tank, all I have now is minnows and pigmy corries. thanks


----------



## sdlra (12 Feb 2013)

does that mean they did not like the conditions?


----------



## Mark Green (12 Feb 2013)

Big transformation from the start of the journal to how it looks today. 2 for the price of 1
Both looking amazing, what is your favourite the blyxa or the crypts background. Both look great by the way.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2013)

sdlra said:


> does that mean they did not like the conditions?


it means I unfortunately gassed them with CO2!!   good thing I only got a few to try out!



Mark Green said:


> Both looking amazing, what is your favourite the blyxa or the crypts background. Both look great by the way.


Thanks Mark, due to lack of time and maintenance this turned into something else over time as my scapes tend to do! The Blyxa was good but very demanding and if you slack off it will straight away nosedive, needs high level of CO2, flow, ferts and maintenance all the time. I have been slacking so it almost died off completely. Off course the crypts do even better when you leave them alone and they don't really care if you have low CO2 or not, they just grow faster or slower!


----------



## sdlra (12 Feb 2013)

thank you looking forward to more updates and enjoying this thread.........mmmm still tempted with the forktails


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2013)

sdlra said:


> thank you looking forward to more updates and enjoying this thread.........mmmm still tempted with the forktails


Great fish, would recommend a species only tank as they are like bullets around the tank and don't give other fish much chance of any food lol


----------



## sdlra (12 Feb 2013)

Yeah got that impression lol.....still cautious due to having a lower PH then they poss like mine is 6.15


----------



## Kogre (16 Apr 2013)

Very nice setup!  Do you have any recent pictures?

Where did you source the rock?


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2013)

Kogre said:


> Very nice setup! Do you have any recent pictures?
> Where did you source the rock?


Haven't taken any photos recently as its a mess lol has changed a lot since the last photo, trying to clean it up a little ...well started and let it run wild again! lol I will try and get some photos up soon!

As the first post says:


LondonDragon said:


> Hardscape: 15Kg of Dragon Stone (from Aquatic Design Centre)


Thanks for looking


----------



## aaron.c (15 Aug 2013)

Wow! I love this tank, especially in it's jungle phase!

I have a quick question for you LondonDragon... are you still running the Cristal Profi1501? 

Does it all fit well in the Juwel Rio 125 cabinet and hood? Would you recommend it to others.

I have a 125 and want to add an external.  The internal is just not good enough and cleaning the water.

Thanks in advance
Aaron


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2013)

aaron.c said:


> I have a quick question for you LondonDragon... are you still running the Cristal Profi1501? Does it all fit well in the Juwel Rio 125 cabinet and hood? Would you recommend it to others.


Hi Aaron,
Still running the Profiti, very good filter in my opinion and fits perfectly under the Rio, I would recommend JBL filters all the time. Just love them!  and their customer support is second to none!! Had an issue with a filter I purchased secondhand off someone, the filter box was damaged when I received it, contacted them and they sent me a new one free of charge.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Sep 2013)

Uprooted a couple of plants the other day and this was the result:






Therefore this is the end of this journal, time to start over!





Not sure what is next! back to the drawing board!


----------



## Ady34 (9 Sep 2013)

Im looking forward to a new journal Paulo


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Sep 2013)

Opti white Paulo?

You know you wanna!


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Sep 2013)

Yes do it....  treat yourself mate.... This one has served you well... But imagine that opti white sitting there gleaming


----------



## ghostsword (9 Sep 2013)

Time to change tank..  90P? You know you need one..


----------



## mlgt (9 Sep 2013)

Either way a new tank is needed and look forward to the task ahead


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Sep 2013)

Yes I am considering finally getting rid of this tank! Its been around 10 years now! lol I might just setup my ADA Mini M for the time being on this cabinet and wait for a new tank, rather than start something with this one again! I have a 60l also that needs rescaping, also obtained recently an extra Regulator so might just turn that into an high-tech also for now.

Really want a larger tank now 180-200l for a longer term scape, and keep a 60l and the Mini M for regular scapes, which is easier to find hardscape for more frequently.


----------

